# Shortcut to put Roamio Pro into Standby Mode



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

I would like to put my Roamio Pro into "Standby Mode" when I shut my entertainment system down for the night.

I've tried programming my Harmony 900 several times to do the appropriate selections, but for some reason I always end up at the wrong screen.

I've done some searching and I do not see that there are any shortcuts in the Tivo remote to go directly to standby mode.

Hoping someone else has gone down this path and has been succesful!

In the mean time I'll keep tweaking my "code" and see if I can come up with a sequence that works.... 

(I'm a recently retired Systems Programmer and this is driving me NUTZ that I can't get it to do exactly what I want! -lol-)

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

I would also like a shorter/easier method for putting my Roamio into standby. It currently takes far more button pushes than it should (and more than my old DirecTiVo required).

I suspect that your program isn't working consistently might be because the TiVo Central menus are somewhat 'dynamic.' Things like messages, advertisements, and showcases seem to sometimes come and go from the menu, therefore the exact sequence of button pushes required to navigate to 'standby' isn't always the same.

-Joe


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Harmony uses the discrete standby code, not a sequence of up/down/select keys. The standby code does not work from some screens, such as the CableCARD section.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

c3 said:


> Harmony uses the discrete standby code, not a sequence of up/down/select keys. The standby code does not work from some screens, such as the CableCARD section.


It's a crap-shoot with Harmony depending upon which Tivo model you select. Several years ago I wrote them and told them I had "learned" Tivo Standby codes for Tivos with Remote Codes of 1-3 and suggested they add "Standby" to all their device profiles based upon my codes. They told me it was a "great idea" and they would do it, but I keep seeing these questions posed, so clearly they were just trying to shut me up....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Here is a list of pronto hex code for standby for all 10 TiVo remote codes...

0 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0156 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 003f 0015 06e2 0155 0054 0015 0e53

1 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00ac 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e53

2 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e53

3 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53

4 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e53

5 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53

6 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0156 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53

7 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00ac 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 0661 0154 0055 0015 0e53

8 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00ac 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e54

9 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53

You can manually enter these for your Haromny using this page...

http://members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/Infrared/ManualInfrared.asp?ReturnUrl=ShowInfrared.asp


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Here is a list of pronto hex code for standby for all 10 TiVo remote codes...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Now THAT is cool! I'd never come across this page or capability before! Thanks!


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Why use standby?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

leiff said:


> Why use standby?


Putting a TiVo DVR into Standby mode does the following:

Stops sending video and audio from the DVR to the TV.
Causes the lights on the front of the unit to go out.
Re-enables Parental Controls if they have been temporarily disabled.
Programs that are being recorded or are scheduled to record will still be recorded. If a program is being recorded, the red light will turn on.

If you used an RF coaxial cable to connect a program source to the DVR and to connect the DVR to the TV, Standby mode provides RF pass through. This means you can watch channels on your RF program source while the DVR is in Standby mode.

Your DVR will continue making TiVo service connections while in Standby mode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

pshivers said:


> If you used an RF coaxial cable to connect a program source to the DVR and to connect the DVR to the TV, Standby mode provides RF pass through. This means you can watch channels on your RF program source while the DVR is in Standby mode.


TiVos haven't had an RF output since the S2.

But another benefit standby provides is it prevents emergency alerts from interrupting recordings.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Here is a list of pronto hex code for standby for all 10 TiVo remote codes...
> 
> You can manually enter these for your Haromny using this page...
> 
> http://members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/Infrared/ManualInfrared.asp?ReturnUrl=ShowInfrared.asp


Wow that is a whole different animal (website) than what I am use to programming my 900 with, A GUI interface is what I have been using for 3 years.

I'll have to study this a bit and figure it out!

Thanks...


----------



## flar (Mar 18, 2003)

pshivers said:


> Wow that is a whole different animal (website) than what I am use to programming my 900 with, A GUI interface is what I have been using for 3 years.
> 
> I'll have to study this a bit and figure it out!
> 
> Thanks...


You don't need to use the hex codes, btw. I've used TiVos with Harmony remotes for years and have always used the built-in standby code. Someone earlier mentioned that you sometimes have to hunt around for the right "TiVo model" to use since they have every TiVo model in their database, and all support the same codes, but they don't have Standby in all of the entries. So, if you don't have a Standby code listed in the codes for the model you selected, just choose a different TiVo model until you get one with all of the codes you want.

I switched to URC remotes a while back so I don't have any recent Harmony configs I can check for you to give you the optimal TiVo model to use, my apologies...


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Is there still no easy way to put the Roamio into Standby from the standard remote? It would be nice if there was an option to hold down on one of the buttons for a few seconds to put it into Standby.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

cncb said:


> Is there still no easy way to put the Roamio into Standby from the standard remote? It would be nice if there was an option to hold down on one of the buttons for a few seconds to put it into Standby.


Nothing new from TiVo to do this via the remote control...

You do now have the option to automatically put your Roamio into Standby mode after either two or four hours of inactivity.

I've been using this option since the last software release was made available. For me two hours is too short as the TiVo would go into Standby while watching a long movie or watching an NBA game where I had no need to use the remote for over two hours. Four Hour Standby mode seems to work well for my household... To wake up the TiVo you just hit the "TiVo" or "Live" button.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Is there a reason to go into standby mode? Isn't turning the TV off enough?


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

BruinGuy said:


> Is there a reason to go into standby mode?


From what I understand, if TiVo is recording on all available tuners, at the time of a local emergency alert, while in standby mode.
TiVo will not interrupt the recording in progress.

I should have added to the above: 
To the extent that TiVo would not switch to live tv to provide the emergency alert information. 
As it would, were the viewer watching a recording at the time of the alert.

Thus interrupting a scheduled recording that was in process.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know. I assumed standby for the Roamio would stop it from recording "live tv" unnecessarily. For the Mini, I thought it would "release" a tuner.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

cncb said:


> I don't know. I assumed standby for the Roamio would stop it from recording "live tv" unnecessarily. For the Mini, I thought it would "release" a tuner.


To release a tuner on the mini all you have to do is is hit the left arrow and go into the menu screen.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

BruinGuy said:


> Is there a reason to go into standby mode? Isn't turning the TV off enough?


TiVo states that Standby Mode does the following:


Stops sending video and audio from the TiVo to the TV.
Causes the lights on the front of the unit to go out.
Re-enables Parental Controls if they have been temporarily disabled.
Programs that are being recorded or are scheduled to record will still be recorded.
Will continue making TiVo service connections

I have an odd problem with my Tivo Minis where they will go into "Live" mode from the "TiVo" screen in the middle of the night on their own.

Normally this would not be a problem with the TV being off, But one of my Mini's is attached to a SoundBar that turns on automatically when it receives an audio signal. I've been woke more than once in the middle of the night when the Sound bar activates (Very Loudly). Putting the Mini into Standby mode prevents this from happening.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

To be clear, standby does NOT power down the hard drive or kill the buffers.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

I just found the answer as to why my TiVo Minis suddenly switch from the "TiVo" screen to "Live" mode. (I put the Mini on the "Tivo" screen so as not to activate the Sound Bar's auto-on option when I'm not watching TV, I believe it releases the Roamio's Tuner also).

It is the EAS broadcast. One just occurred while I was watching something on my Roamio and the TiVo Mini in the patio that hasn't been on in a few days suddenly started blaring loudly! Apparently EAS switches the Mini to "Live" mode, (Makes sense!).

Putting the Mini in Standby Mode circumvents this issue....

Now I have the answer as to Why...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> To be clear, standby does NOT power down the hard drive or kill the buffers.


Will it still go into power saving mode after two or four hours? If manually putting it in standby put it in power save mode right away, then I would consider using standby regularly. Otherwise I have my Roamios set for the two hour power saving mode.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> Will it still go into power saving mode after two or four hours? If manually putting it in standby put it in power save mode right away, then I would consider using standby regularly. Otherwise I have my Roamios set for the two hour power saving mode.


"Power Saving Mode" and "Standby Mode" for all intents and purposes are one in the same.

You can put your TiVo into your selected "power saving mode" immediately by selecting "Standby Mode" manually, instead of waiting for the TiVo to be idle for the 2 or 4 hours you selected in "power saving mode".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

pshivers said:


> "Power Saving Mode" and "Standby Mode" for all intents and purposes are one in the same.
> 
> You can put your TiVo into your selected "power saving mode" immediately by selecting "Standby Mode" manually, instead of waiting for the TiVo to be idle for the 2 or 4 hours you selected in "power saving mode".


The previous post implied that standby would still have buffers. In power saving mode there are no buffers for the tuners. Only the recordings that are scheduled will be made. At least that is the case with the two hour power savings mode. I don't recall manually putting my Romaios in standby to see if they entered power saving mode. Which is why I was unsure about it.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> To be clear, standby does NOT power down the hard drive or kill the buffers.





aaronwt said:


> The previous post implied that standby would still have buffers. In power saving mode there are no buffers for the tuners. Only the recordings that are scheduled will be made. At least that is the case with the two hour power savings mode. I don't recall manually putting my Romaios in standby to see if they entered power saving mode. Which is why I was unsure about it.


Just did some testing of Buffering - Standby - Power-save Modes on my Roamio Pro. There were no scheduled recording running at the time of my testing...

My TiVo went into power save as usual last night (Set to medium - 4 hour wait, No TiVo suggested recordings), this morning when I woke up the TiVo there was zero buffering on all 6 tuners, all tuners were tuned to a variety of channels upon waking up.

I changed the TiVo to the 4 different power save options available and manually put the TiVo into Standby mode in each mode, upon waking up the TiVo there was zero time in all 6 tuner buffers.

I did not test the various power savings setting using the timer method, except for my selection of Medium, (I do have a life... -lol-).

My conclusion, There is no buffering when using any of the power save modes whether invoked by a power save timer or by manually activating using "standby".

Tivo "Suggested Recording" may or may not record, that is dependent on your Power Saving selection (Off, Low, Medium, High).

Suggested recordings that are "In Progress" continue to record till finished even after the TiVo goes into Standby even when the option to not record suggestions in Power Savings has been selected (Medium or High power savings option).


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I lost all interest in standby mode when I got a Roamio. It's powered by a 12V 2.0Amp power supply. That is, at most, 24 Watts. I'm all for energy conservation, but you have to be willing to, at some point, say "that's enough." 

As for the emergency alert thing, (does that apply to cable only? I'm OTA, and not 100% certain what that means) I have to wonder if it's really wise to intentionally subvert an emergency warning system.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CrashHD said:


> I lost all interest in standby mode when I got a Roamio. It's powered by a 12V 2.0Amp power supply. That is, at most, 24 Watts. I'm all for energy conservation, but you have to be willing to, at some point, say "that's enough."
> 
> As for the emergency alert thing, (does that apply to cable only? I'm OTA, and not 100% certain what that means) I have to wonder if it's really wise to intentionally subvert an emergency warning system.


If you aren't watching it live, then having an emergency alert on a recording you watch a few hours, days, or weeks later does nothing for you. Since an emergency alert is only needed in real time.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

CrashHD said:


> I lost all interest in standby mode when I got a Roamio. It's powered by a 12V 2.0Amp power supply. That is, at most, 24 Watts.
> 
> *I'm all for energy conservation, but you have to be willing to, at some point, say "that's enough."
> 
> ...


* Agree.

** I agree that subverting such alerts could be a bad thing.
But, only if you were actively watching TV and the alert were not displayed.
Same goes for over the air content.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> another benefit standby provides is it prevents emergency alerts from interrupting recordings


That seems like a good reason to keep it in standby 100% of the time. Is there any downside?


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

opus472 said:


> Is there any downside?


It takes about 15 seconds to come out of standby state and you will see a TiVo screen that says waking up (or similar.)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Teeps said:


> It takes about 15 seconds to come out of standby state and you will see a TiVo screen that says waking up (or similar.)


And you will not have any live TV buffer


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Doing a search for a solution of a direct button command for Standby turned up this older thread *which is still relevant *and without a universal solution.


jrtroo said:


> To be clear, standby does NOT power down the hard drive or kill the buffers.


*WRONG! *Unless that was the situation 3 years ago and/or it's depended on the HDD*, *a 'green' WD HDD *does* spin down after a few seconds with power consumption dropping from 13-14 watts to 10 watts (measured by a Kill-A-Watt or similar watt/current meter). Unlike the shortsighted previous power hog designs of all the previous versions.  
That's a far cry from 22+ watts of the Premier and especially the 33+ watts of the Series 3 HD.

And that is 24/7 consumption, not just when the device is in actual use. 40+ years ago your refrigerator (and freezer) was your biggest power hog. Now, it's all this 'standby' current from dozens of electronic toys scattered all round the home. Five, 10, 15 watts doesn't seem like much, but add all of that up, then take in consideration it's 24/7; (168 hours a week), and you far surpassed any single appliance consumption. 
While you are at it, multiple that by tens of millions of households................

AFA the buffer, the device isn't being used, there is nothing to 'buffer'. Due to the ineffective location of the cheap, noisy fan, the drop in heat is also noticeable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

videobruce said:


> Doing a search for a solution of a direct button command for Standby turned up this older thread *which is still relevant *and without a universal solution.
> *WRONG! *Unless that was the situation 3 years ago and/or it's depended on the HDD*, *a 'green' WD HDD *does* spin down after a few seconds with power consumption dropping from 13-14 watts to 10 watts (measured by a Kill-A-Watt or similar watt/current meter). Unlike the shortsighted previous power hog designs of all the previous versions.  That's a far cry from 22+ watts of the Premier and especially the 33+ watts of the Series 3 HD.
> AFA the buffer, the device isn't being used, there is nothing to 'buffer'. Due to the ineffective location of the cheap, noisy fan, the drop in heat is also noticeable.


Almost three years ago -> What is the point of Standby?

There have been software, firmware and hardware changes. There is one constant: I never use Standby on my host Roamio boxes and always use Standby on my Mini boxes.

Sunday I used 16kWh. I doubt my TiVo boxes are going to affect that.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd bet those Mini's draw half of the 14 watt Roamio. 
BTW, my post answered that question.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

videobruce said:


> I'd bet those Mini's draw half of the 14 watt Roamio.
> BTW, my post answered that question.


Since you asked. A93 and A95 Mini. 7-8W On-line. 6W in Standby. Solid 7W in TiVo Central/Home.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

About what I figured. Definitely not worth it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

videobruce said:


> About what I figured. Definitely not worth it.


So you want to WASTE power?

Also, it prevents emergency alerts from ruining your recordings.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

7 watts on, 6 watts in standby? One less watt, even I don't call that significant.

AFA alerts; where do you live that you have that many 'alerts'? Time to move.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Almost three years ago -> What is the point of Standby?
> 
> There have been software, firmware and hardware changes. There is one constant: I never use Standby on my host Roamio boxes and always use Standby on my Mini boxes.
> 
> Sunday I used 16kWh. I doubt my TiVo boxes are going to affect that.


If standby or power save mode stops the hard drive or reduces its use, doesn't that make sense to use those modes on the DVRs to make the hard drive last longer?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> If standby or power save mode stops the hard drive or reduces its use, doesn't that make sense to use those modes on the DVRs to make the hard drive last longer?


Perhaps. But say I have a hard drive that, with power saving, I can make it live 10 years. But in that time the power supply melts down, or the HDMI output gets fried. All my devices are on a UPS and nothing ever dies. Things do become obsolete faster than they fail. I had four Sony DHG DVR boxes. Landfill. I had a LG LST-3410A. Landfill.

While I may make a device last forever doesn't mean I want to use it forever. I bought a Roku Ultra. Nothing wrong with my Roku 3. I feel lucky that we have such choices. I could buy a 4k system. Someday.

Don't get me wrong. All my Roamio boxes have 1/2" feet and the 3TB box has an extra fan. I only plug in my Premiere on weekends. Heat is bad for electronics. So is temperature changes. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> If standby or power save mode stops the hard drive or reduces its use, doesn't that make sense to use those modes on the DVRs to make the hard drive last longer?


If it isn't in use, why have it running?
(I'm not talking about powering it down every half hour or so either, then back up either). "If it's not in use, turn off the juice".


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Furmaniac said:


> If standby or power save mode stops the hard drive or reduces its use, doesn't that make sense to use those modes on the DVRs to make the hard drive last longer?





videobruce said:


> If it isn't in use, why have it running?
> (I'm not talking about powering it down every half hour or so either, then back up either). "If it's not in use, turn off the juice".


My understanding is, the starting and stopping of a hard drive adds wear and tear (seemingly more than leaving the drive running). Also, as mentioned above, certain features are/can be lost with standby--e.g. ongoing show buffering and the recording of Suggestions.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

So does starting and stopping a car per your example. Should you keep that running continuously?? Which is why I add what I did in parentheses. As to

You can add almost any other electronics to the equation for an example. BTW, scheduled recordings are still recorded and if you are actually watching TV with that as a 'tuner', it's on anyway for instant playback.

TiVo should of design these this way *TEN* years ago, out of all the other manufactures (that now have been forced out of competition), as far as I can think, none of those operated that way (24/7). Feel free to correct me if I missed something.

But the thing is, you can do what you want. BTW, this is a very old argument; the heating & cooling cycle of electronics.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

videobruce said:


> So does starting and stopping a car per your example. Should you keep that running continuously?? Which is why I add what I did in parentheses. As to
> 
> You can add almost any other electronics to the equation for an example. BTW, scheduled recordings are still recorded and if you are actually watching TV with that as a 'tuner', it's on anyway for instant playback.
> 
> ...


Just reporting what others with much more knowledge than I have said. Yes, it's been debated for a while generally--and often seems to go in favor of leaving a drive running (but I don't know more than that). My conclusion then being, _for me_, the possibility of extra wear-and-tear, the loss of buffering and Suggestions recording, and the small extra cost suggests in favor of not using the Standby feature.

And my guess also being, a comparison to a car probably is not a best functional analogy.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Funny thing is, if you didn't use the car analogy, I would of.
Yes, it's a poor choice, a simple light bulb would of been better. Turning one on and off every 5 minutes isn't worth it on all accounts, neither is starting up and stopping a HDD, *BUT* I did state a longer period of time, say an hour, maybe two. If you aren't using this and have no recordings scheduled for 8, 12, 16+ hours, why have it running???


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

I have reduced my standby power in my HT setup probably over 75% from 10+ years ago with changes in equipment with the similar number of pieces.
From 33 down to 10 watts in one room, 22 down to 4 watts in another. And that is just TiVo related.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

As far as the car analogy goes, 'Highway Miles' are considered less stressful than 'city' 'stop and go' miles...

-KP


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

videobruce said:


> Funny thing is, if you didn't use the car analogy, I would of.
> Yes, it's a poor choice, a simple light bulb would of been better. Turning one on and off every 5 minutes isn't worth it on all accounts, neither is starting up and stopping a HDD, *BUT* I did state a longer period of time, say an hour, maybe two. If you aren't using this and have no recordings scheduled for 8, 12, 16+ hours, why have it running???


Buffer--Suggestions (I find them way useful)--wear-and-tear (if you want to credit that)--relatively low energy cost. For me.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm waiting for my cable card so I've been using my Bolt for streaming only at this time. Can you tell me how wishlists appear in 'my shows'? There used to be a folder with a star but without any folders showing, do wishlists appear differently then regular shows? What category does Tivo put them in? TiVo doesn't know if it's movies or TV shows and I noticed there's no subcategory called 'Wishlists'.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> I'm waiting for my cable card so I've been using my Bolt for streaming only at this time. Can you tell me how wishlists appear in 'my shows'? There used to be a folder with a star but without any folders showing, do wishlists appear differently then regular shows? What category does Tivo put them in? TiVo doesn't know if it's movies or TV shows and I noticed there's no subcategory called 'Wishlists'.


Perhaps this will help -> Hydra Issues


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I WAS JUST HOPING TO GET A SIMPLE RESPONSE FROM A WISHLIST USER:
I'm waiting for my cable card so I've been using my Bolt for streaming only at this time. Can you tell me how wishlists appear in 'my shows'? There used to be a folder with a star but without any folders showing, do wishlists appear differently then regular shows? What category does Tivo put them in? TiVo doesn't know if it's movies or TV shows and I noticed there's no subcategory called 'Wishlists'.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Furmaniac said:


> I WAS JUST HOPING TO GET A SIMPLE RESPONSE FROM A WISHLIST USER:
> I'm waiting for my cable card so I've been using my Bolt for streaming only at this time. Can you tell me how wishlists appear in 'my shows'? There used to be a folder with a star but without any folders showing, do wishlists appear differently then regular shows? What category does Tivo put them in? TiVo doesn't know if it's movies or TV shows and I noticed there's no subcategory called 'Wishlists'.


This is what is known as "hijacking a thread", posting a question completely unrelated to the topic at hand. It is preferable to start a new thread in an appropriate forum with a suitably descriptive title, because that way you're likely to attract the interest of folks who would be disposed to answer your question, and others with the same question would be more likely to find any answers posted. It's not just that contributing to thread drift is bad netiquette, it's in your own best interest.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> As far as the car analogy goes, 'Highway Miles' are considered less stressful than 'city' 'stop and go' miles...


Yep, got over 350,000 miles on my last 2 Mazda's (almost all highway miles). 

Scott


----------

